
African Polyphony & Polyrhythm - rrherr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK4qctJOMaU
======
rrherr
Code: [https://github.com/ctford/african-polyphony-and-
polyrhythm](https://github.com/ctford/african-polyphony-and-polyrhythm)

